# Was bedeutet eigentlich STS und LTS?



## moitrich (18. April 2009)

Hallo GT Gemeinde,

was ich mich schon immer gefragt habe ist wofür die Abkürzungen, wenn es den überhaupt welche sind, von STS und LTS stehen?


----------



## Syborg (19. April 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube es mal gelesen zu haben 

LTS - long travel suspension
STS - short travel suspension

Gruß Syborg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (19. April 2009)

Syborg schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube es mal gelesen zu haben
> 
> LTS - long travel suspension
> STS - short travel suspension
> ...



die hatten doch den gleichen federweg oder lieg ich falsch?????


----------



## Davidbelize (19. April 2009)

ich bin ein vertreter der fraktion die meint das sts für single-tube-system steht.


----------



## gremlino (19. April 2009)

Syborg schrieb:


> LTS - long travel suspension



zustimm. hab ich auch noch im Kopf bzw. long travel system. aber Tendenz ist richtig


----------



## Syborg (19. April 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich bin ein vertreter der fraktion die meint das sts für single-tube-system steht.



David da stimm ich Dir zu


----------



## Syborg (19. April 2009)

um das Ganze komplett zu machen fehlt nur noch 

RTS - rocker tuned suspension

Gruß Syborg


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. April 2009)

Und XCR ?


----------



## Davidbelize (19. April 2009)

x=cross c=country r=race


----------



## moitrich (19. April 2009)

Hallo,
erstmal danke für die Vorschläge.
Habe selber recherchiert und muss eueren Antworten wiedersprechen.

LTS steht für *Linkage Tuned Suspension*

Linkage im Sinne von Gestänge. Der LTS Hinterbau besteht im weitesten Sinne aus 4 Gestängen die wie ein Parallelogram aufgebaut sind.

Weit verbreitete Meinung ist auch, dass LTS für Link oder Links Tuned Suspension steht, das ist jedoch falsch. Link, hier Gelenk, macht wenig Sinn, denn ein Gelenk ist bei nahe zu Jeder Federvariante erforderlich.
Linkage dagegen ist maßgebend für den LTS Hinterbau und war zu seiner Zeit einmalig, es handelte sich um den ersten echten 4-gelenker.

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## GT-Driver2 (14. Januar 2010)

Und welches ist nun besser?

STS oder LTS?

War das damals ein Preisunterschied?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (14. Januar 2010)

Der Hinterbau ist bei beiden gleich. Der Hauptrahmen war beim LTS aus Aluminium und beim STS aus Thermoplast. Der Preisunterschied war erheblich


----------



## GT-Driver2 (14. Januar 2010)

in Richtung STS viel teurer?!


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Januar 2010)

Zwischen LTS und STS gibt es m.E. kein besser oder schlechter. LTS bezieht sich (genau wie RTS) auf das Federungsprinzip, wogegen sich STS auf die Bauart des Hauptrahmens bezieht (Thermoplastschlauch aus einem Stück gezogen). Das Federungsprinzip ist fast identisch, ausser dass die Titanwippe später durch Aluminium ersetzt wurde. 
Evtl. war diese "Modellpflege" vielleicht auch Zeitpunkt der Namensänderung, da es ja durchaus noch LTS aus Thermoplast gibt. (?)

Ich denke, der Name wurde einfach nur gewählt um das STS besser vom LTS abzugrenzen, aber trotzdem einen ähnlich klingenden Namen zu finden.

Und preislich lagen die Thermoplastmodelle natürlich auch in einer anderen Kategorie.

EDITh sagt: Ich sollte meine Zehn-Finger-Kenntnisse auffrischen...


----------



## Tiensy (14. Januar 2010)

Abgesehen vom Namen unterscheidet sich bei beiden Rahmen auch das "Fahrgefühl". Nicht optischer Natur - dass wohl sowieso immer -, sondern bzgl. der Eigendämpfung von Aluminium einerseits beim LTS und dem Thermoplast beim STS (inkl. 96er).

Auf Schotter ist diese Eigendämpfung deutlich spürbar. Beim Thermoplast wirkt alles gedämpfter und dumpfer.

Letztendlich aber eh Geschmackssache. Ist einer der Gründe, warum ich gerne Thermoplast Rahmen von GT fahre. Gewichtsersparnis, kann es bei den STS nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## GTdanni (14. Januar 2010)

Und es gab eben 2 unterschiedliche Hinterbauten, damit meine ich nichteinmal  den Unterschied zwischen Titanwippe und Alu sondern den UNterschied zwischen CNC Ausfallern und Fräßteilen und den Hinterbauten die nur aus Aluteilen geschweißt wurden. 

Die einfachen LTS hatten die breitgedengelten Aluausfaller und die besseren LTS und alle STS die schönen Hinterbauten. 


Cu Danni


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. Januar 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich bin ein vertreter der fraktion die meint das sts für single-tube-system steht.


 
ein arbeitskollege hat ein altes poster von den STS gefunden auf dem genau das steht!
er ist datiert auf 1996...
LTS gab es ab wann?
und ab wann dann das LTS in thermoplast
STS ist dann laut prospekt ab 1996 erschienen.
optisch sieht das STS 1 u. das STS 2 ja dem LTS thermoplast auf dem 1.blick gleich aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (24. Januar 2010)

Das LTS Thermoplast war 1996 im Angebot. Mit dem Modeljahr 1997 kam dann das STS mit der Trunion-Aufnahme auf den Markt. Da die Bikes schon auf der Eurobike vorgestellt werden, sollte das mit dem Prospekt passen.


----------



## gremlino (24. Januar 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> LTS gab es ab wann?


erschienen 1994/1995 im Worldcup und dann offiziell für den Verkauf:
1995: Titanwippe mit Fox Alps
1996: Titanwippe mit RS Deluxe


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. Januar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das LTS Thermoplast war 1996 im Angebot. Mit dem Modeljahr 1997 kam dann das STS mit der Trunion-Aufnahme auf den Markt. Da die Bikes schon auf der Eurobike vorgestellt werden, sollte das mit dem Prospekt passen.


 
ah ok,verstehe,dann sind quasi die prospekte immer etwas "vorraus".
dann also auf dem Markt ab:
LTS Alu <1995 (von wann bis wann?Stückzahlen?)
LTS Thermopl. >1996 (1 Jahr Bauzeit?Stückzahlen?)
STS 1+2+DH Thermopl.  >1997 (wie lange produziert?Stückzahlen?)

Gibts da irgend welche Hinweise wie z.B. Rahmennr. von wann bis wann die Produjtionsnr. gingen?

Gibt es auch Unterschiede bei den Rahmennr. ob Komplettbike od. nur Rahmenkit od. gar Auslieferungsland?

Fragen über Fragen,wäre aber super ,wenn hier ein GT-Fan mir bei meiner Unwissenheit weiterhelfen könnte.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. Januar 2010)

keiner infos?


----------



## Tiensy (25. Januar 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ah ok,verstehe,dann sind quasi die prospekte immer etwas "vorraus".
> dann also auf dem Markt ab:
> LTS Alu <1995 (von wann bis wann?Stückzahlen?)
> LTS Thermopl. >1996 (1 Jahr Bauzeit?Stückzahlen?)
> ...



2010er Modelle gibt's in der Regel im Katalog 2009 bereits zu sehen und zu ordern.

Selbiges galt für die GT-Kataloge. 

LTS gab's in den ersten Modelljahren noch mit Dämpferwippe aus Titan. (Selbiges wie beim 96er LTS Thermoplast).

Als Komplettbikes gab's das "Alu"-LTS in den Varianten LTS-1, LTS-2 und LTS-3?

Das 96er LTS Thermoplast gab's lediglich als Rahmen.

Ab 97 haben haben alle LTS Rahmen die Aluwippe bekommen. Das LTS-Thermoplast wurde in STS umgetauft und hat auch die Aluwippe bekommen.

Als Komplettbike gab es dann das STS-1 und das STS-2. Als einzelnen Rahmen gab's das STS auch. (Bezeichnung: Keinen Plan)

98 haben die STS Rahmen die schwarze Steuersatzmuffe bekommen. Das STS1000 DS kam neu in's Programm.

99 gab's die ersten STS XCR's.

2000 gab's die zweite Generation von STS XCR's.

2011 kommen die neuen STS Modelle


----------



## Rennkram (25. Januar 2010)

Um den thread noch mit etwas sinnlosem Wissen zu füllen..

Beim 96er LTS Thermoplast heißt es noch STT -> Single Tube Technology


----------



## Al-Capone (25. Januar 2010)

Tiensy schrieb:


> 2011 kommen die neuen STS Modelle



Ja echt?


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. Januar 2010)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Um den thread noch mit etwas sinnlosem Wissen zu füllen..
> 
> Beim 96er LTS Thermoplast heißt es noch STT -> Single Tube Technology


 
right!


----------

